# Benny Boy



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Just a couple of pics we took of Benny Blanco today...this boys gon be a beast guaranteed...growing very quick...
Bloodline is mostly watchdog...5x Goliath...hoping he follows in his daddys footsteps...thanks for looking...





































LOL...take into consideration this boys been chillin in the backyard alot...it's been nice over here...so hes more than a bit dirty...clean his white is beautiful...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lookin good


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Looking Boy LS


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

We planned on cropping...but with Christmas time...gotta put my stuff on the back burner...cause lord knows these 3 kids got lists longer than the block...lol...unless yall wanna put together a Christmas account for me and pitch in...hahaha...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

How his ears are if you get them done later they should stand not problem.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Good looking boy!!! Love that white head on him!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow he gettin big n fast  Looks good


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

aww...he's beautiful!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks all for looking...he's 5 months now...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

For 5 months old he is a nice healthy size for an American Bully. I think he will be a pretty healthy size full grown.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

When age appropriate I really wanna get him into wp...he gotsa lotta energy to burn lmao...hyper-active


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well you should do it and make sure you post more pics of him when you do. Good Luck with him LS.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice dog clean and large


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You should totally get into pulling that dog. Then there will be, oh, a half dozen people interested in weight pull in Lubbock. LOL! Then maybe we could get a club started up. Otherwise, gotta go to the Dallas area.

Handsome kiddo. I like white-heads.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Lindsay...you don't know how AWESOME that sounds to me...
I have NEVER attempted anything like that with my dogs...I even wanted to get Pacino into it...he is of age...but I don't know where to start...I do admit my ignorance in certain areas of theese dogs lol...any tips or things to look for as far as the proper drive would be apperciated...fyi he is 4 years old...thanks in advance...all...


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I love his coloring... He's very pretty LS


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Lookin good LS!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks all...sorry for the giant pics...I forgot to re-size lol...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH MMMMMM GGGGGGG!!!!

I LOVES HIM!!!!   

When did you get this guy? I haven't seen him before!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG John, why haven't we seen Benny before, I am loving this guy, look at that face and yeah you could start training with Benny but Pacino would be great, perfect age  Let us know what you do and more pics please


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Good lookin boy you got there. :thumbsup:

I think you're right, he's gonna be a big un!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He's looking good John!I like his markings.And I look forward to seeing pis of him if you decide to go the wp route


----------

